
Launch HN: App Brainstorm – Predesign Prototyping for Drafting Apps - efortis
HN,<p>I&#x27;m Eric from App Brainstorm (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appbrainstorm.com).<p>This project got me motivated because when making apps I wanted to:<p>- Figure out the content, try flow alternatives, and edge cases at thinking pace.<p>- Test a prototype I could interact with, and not have to memorize it, the case with graphic mocks.<p>- Understand requirements without reading much.<p>I hope you find it useful, and tell your colleagues about it.<p>From time to time I&#x27;ll blog about the app drafting subject, examples, reverse drafting, etc. If you have suggestions about those topics in general please let me know too.<p>For private questions or comments, the site email: contact@
======
Anniewood
Yes, you can start creating apps without code with the use of this free tool
called DronaHQ, which is the most trusted no-code app development platform
that empowers business users and citizen developers to accelerate digital
transformation by developing and deploying business applications at the speed.
Get a free trial without adding credit card details.

------
jones1618
It looks very useful and feature-filled but a free or low-cost trial version
would be better. That would attract people in the startup/side-hustle phase
who might earn enough business to pay for the full version.

~~~
efortis
Thank you. Send me an email, I'll make you an account.

For now, a credit card is required for the 21-day free trial.

